# A name for the Sydney KF community



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Fellow denizens of Sydney. Melbourne has The Mangos. How about we throw up a few suggestions for a name for us? Of course, I expect some helpful suggestions from everyone here :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

How about the Cross Paddlers?

Think about it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Harbour Harlots :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Blue Moons


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm.

And the winner is "Sindey Cinderellas"


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSSSdmYAABpfgAASUGWAEpEk3Aov5/9gIACUhqp+kwU/SmynqPUeoMjR5TTamg1Gp6Q0AAAaAAEhFUDhghcuwr85+TCkda0JjUMmGZujSNSgUs5Bqupaqfeh5Ym0Mq2s0xHIZ0kgqTsbxUmKTZytjxhf8XHQmI7SncF7UC4w7UzaLS1M8tHixfs0OLBsUlCCyheIg2fAw4F/i7kinChIEkk7MwA=


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Pinchgut Posse
Budgie Smugglers :shock:
Blue(fish) Pointers
The Jackson Twelve

Actually, I reckon Gatesy's First Fleet is hard to beat (maybe The Second Coming?). Peril, you must have some ideas?


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

The Oar Slappers (almost misogynist?)

The Ten Canoes (too topical...too bad if there are 12!)

The 'Arbour Oars (see the first?)

The Cruising Cockies (in reference to cockroaches of course)

The Blue Horizons (you ARE all retired arent you?)

The Botany Bum Boats (ever been to a Singapore anchorage?)

The Sydney Paddlebacks

The New South Whales (Im on a diet myself...)

The Sydney Splashers

The Barbed Botanists

The Fought Denizens (my fave)

Thats it..Im just making them up now..... 

**EDIT**

Oo. I have one more.

The KF Seas. (get it? although there is no chicken link I suppose...:roll

The Fishmongers (If you dont use it I will!)

I think Im out now.... 8)

**EDIT**

OK. Last one....or two....

The Cockies and Muscles. (getting worse I know)

The Paunch Lanchers...

:lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

Bay Pride


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

what about

The Sydney Scuppers.... :?


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

yaker said:


> Bay Pride


 :lol: :lol: 
Haha
That is very good!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Bondi Floaters?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

SHOKKERS

Sydney Harbour & Offshore Yakkers
" " " " " " "
S H O KKERS

Big fish - Wet clakkers

S H O KKERS :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWen0HYwAACvfgAASQAUAEKKNnAAvr96gIACIGp6TUAAAbUAAlJoaUaNGmnpPRM1D0Qh3wQ7y5vZO0NCpPAqGIWZtBcRxikLyXZAqQ/051AJyiSKAOWDy7N+cIoPFVJjcFTsfTRkLFfyWKIYOLENzcmlVvNUMJ7Cl5wSMUycYhpy5sbERkHjIfxdyRThQkOn0HYw=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What about Shylocks? All we want is our pound of fish!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: My favourite shakespeare play.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWTUP9QAACvfgAASUGeAEqhM2Ko+7/+gMACjYamUyajxEeUBo9BNMhtEaDVD1NNA0AANAAABqnqDQA0aAaAAABIQ6epIcXOQuldqLze8sRostZdcuSmmG0hJAqMDnnVWYeQheYFVZptKyYERIFc3ZMbKWNUMKIDwtW8Z5dID3EEFYkZOYIyOkTW9xJY4fFbtdHMAzazR0Ht4mhIYvduJdDIVzBYtdnVfIvPhEBCk22phAEqHEoQSztJmSeDBMg+xLfBdQHVINkECj8XckU4UJBk1D/UA


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Doesnt anybody get it??

Fought......Denizens.......

Fort Denison.....

http://www.sydney.com.au/fort.htm

I know its bad but...I laughed for minutes!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

SHARKS is good....  but then again, so are lots of others...

Sydney yakkers - time to stand up and be counted. What's it to be?


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

FINKS: Fishing IN Kayaks Sydney
SINKS: Sitting IN Kayaks Sydney
KDNIS: Dyslexics IN Kayaks Sydney
SAVS: Small Angling Vessels Sydney
YAKS: Yakking Anglers Kayak Sydney


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Daveyak said:


> Bondi Floaters?












I love it.

"The Floaters" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

How about "S"ydney, "N"autical "A"vid & "T"enacious "C"(sea), "H"unters

or "SNATCH" for short? :roll:

JT


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm
how did mangoes come about??


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Daveyak said:


> Bondi Floaters?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: it's gotta stop ha ha :roll:

Then again

 fishing Russ


----------

